# شريط طريق الخلاص جورج منز -ماجد الكدوانى



## ميرنا (25 فبراير 2009)

بمناسبة الصوم الكبير 
شريط

 طريق الخلاص

بجودة اقل على سيرفر المنتدى  
جورج منز & ماجد الكدوانى 
حتت شريط روعه بحبه اوى ​


----------



## Star Online (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*

جزيل الشكر 
وجاااااري التحميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*

ميررررسى على الشريط يا ميرنا 

جارى التحميل .............

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ميرنا (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*

ابقو قولولى حلو ولا روعة ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*

*ميرنا مييييييييييييييييييرسى كتير
بجد شريط جميييييل وصوت جميل
كل سنة وانتوا طيبين​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*

*مرسيه ليكي يا ميرنا 

وطبعااااااا جااااااااااري التحميل

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*



> ابقو قولولى حلو ولا روعة ​


لا دة ولا دة مساحته كبيرة
هههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*

مش اوى يا جو انتا اللى هاردك مليان بقى ​


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*

*انا الهارد فعلا مليان جامد جدا وهو اصلا ضغير 
وكمان النت سرعته مش ممتازة 
انتى رفعتيه فى قد ايه دة 
*​


----------



## ميرنا (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*

5 دقايق او اقل ​


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*

*هنهذر 
دة مياخدش  اقل من ساعتين عندى 
*​


----------



## ميرنا (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*

كل واحد وانترنته بقى ​


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*

*اللينك بايظ عيدى رفعه تانى 
على الفور شير او اى موقع غير الميديا فاير 
اتضح ان الشريط مطلوب 
*​


----------



## ميرنا (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*

شغال يجو الموقع انتا حقود اوى على فكرة ​


----------



## mero_engel (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*

جاري التحميل 
ميرسي يا قمر 
وكل سنه وانتي طيبه​


----------



## ميرنا (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*

*شوفت اهى ميرو اهى لا من دينى ولا من دينك وبتحمل فى الشريط *​


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*

*واما تقولك متحملش 
هتعملى ايه ؟

*​


----------



## ميرنا (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*

مش هعرف اعمل اصلا 
بس انا حملته وزى الفل يعنى ​


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*

*ارفعيه على اى موقع تانى 
او اقفلى الموضوع 
محدش هيعرف يحمله لانه اتحذف من الميديا فاير
بس انتى طيوبه وهترفعيه على موقع تانى 
*​


----------



## ميرنا (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*

طاب بوص هدور عليه فى النت واجيبهولك وظبطه انتا علشان معرفش اعمل غير كدا ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*

*جارى التحميل شكرا يا ميرنا​*


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*

*كله بيقول جارى التحميل ويطلع يجرى 
حد منكم اللينك شغال معاه 
اسيب الموضوع ولا اقفله ولا ايه النظام يا جدعان 
*​


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط طريق الخلاص*

*اخيرا جارى التحميل
لوووووووووووووووووووووولى 
*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 فبراير 2009)

*شريط فوق فوق الرائع بجد 

جامد تعيشى  لى يا ميرنا بجد
ادى الشرايط ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2009)

*جارى التحميييييييييل
ميرسى يا احلى مرنوووونه*


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2009)

تم رفع الشريط بجودة اقل على سيرفر منتديات الكنيسه 
سلام ونعمه 
​


----------



## bahaa_06 (26 فبراير 2009)

​


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2009)

هى النية يا جو صدقنى بتفرق اوى يعنى تعيشى يا انبا ونس  وتعيش يا دون وميرسى ليك يا  بهاء ولكل اللى ردو


----------



## moharb (26 فبراير 2009)

*شريط ( طريق الخلاص ) مدايح وتمجيد للصوم الكبير*

شريط ( طريق الخلاص ) مدايح وتمجيد للصوم الكبير 
المرنمون جورج منز والفنان ماجد الكدوانى 


لتحميل الشريط

*abana alaze*

*elswm*


halelw ya

6wby llr7mah

*aeha alsed*


a7fzny ea allhy



.​


----------



## ramy9000 (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط ( طريق الخلاص ) مدايح وتمجيد للصوم الكبير*

ثانكس يافندم ع الشريط و الترانيم


----------



## gogoooo (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط ( طريق الخلاص ) مدايح وتمجيد للصوم الكبير*

ميرسى اوى 
الشريط جميل اوى​


----------



## bahaa_06 (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط ( طريق الخلاص ) مدايح وتمجيد للصوم الكبير*

*مجهود جميل *
*الله يبارك تعب محبتكم *​


----------



## marmar2010 (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط ( طريق الخلاص ) مدايح وتمجيد للصوم الكبير*

ميرســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## oesi no (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط ( طريق الخلاص ) مدايح وتمجيد للصوم الكبير*

*مكرر اخى 
يدمج 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2009)

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------

